# Curling Leaves



## Helile (Mar 1, 2007)

For some reason the leaves on the top of my plant are curling down.  The lower leaves are also curled a little and the very tips have a little wilting going on.  Im 100% positive that its not nutrients burn because ive been putting small amounts in to learn what the plant needs. I saw on my site that i found http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10199 that if the leaves are curling under it could be nitrogen deficiency. So i added 15 ml (1 table spoon) of power plant and 1 tea spoon of pure blend(5 ml). My power plant is 3-1-4 and my pure blend is 1-.5-1. I added the power plant because of the 3% nitrogen(hoping to clear up the problem with the drooping leaves) I added the pure blend because that is metabolic grow formula that is added every 3-5 days. The nutrients im using can be found  here. http://www.americanagritech.com/product/product_detail.asp?ID=1&pro_id_pk=90
If anyone could give me some advice on adding the nutrients to my ebb and flow (if i add 5ml per gallon of water or 7ml per gallon of water, or if its 7ml per plant or whatever) If i could get feedback on how much of each nutrients i put in that would be so helpful!! Im hoping that some on the hydro guys can help me out with this. 
Thanks Guy!! 
p.s. Im using Pure Blend, Power Plant, Power Flower as my nutrients.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 1, 2007)

It looks like it's either not getting enough oxygenation or is over watered.Of course i don't know jack about hydro.. I would hope you have a EC or PPM/PH meter of some sorts so you know exactly what you are giving the plants otherwise your efforts will be thwarted at every turn.


----------



## Helile (Mar 2, 2007)

Im trying to get ahold of a PPM meter but i do have a PH meter and my water is at 6.7. I checked it after i put the nutrients in and than 3 days after that and the ph is level. So i know its not the PH level but i really need to get a PPM meter!! My plant is watered 3 times a day for 45 mins. Every 8 hours it gets water so its not over watered or under watered. And im using hydrotone so its def draining water and is allowing enough oxygen to the roots. Im looking for stoney or some of the other advanced hydro users.
Thanks though...


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 2, 2007)

Helile said:
			
		

> i do have a PH meter and my water is at 6.7. I checked it after i put the nutrients in and than 3 days after that and the ph is level. ...


 
Actually, the PH you have would be good for soil grows.  For Hydro, you want to shoot for 5.8.

What I do is get it down to 5.5 and let it drift up to 6.1 over the course of a week and then back down.  That way I make sure all of the micro nutrients get absorbed.

Also, 45 minutes is a bit long to have the roots under water.  I would reduce it to 20-30 minutes every 4 hours.

Just my opinion....


----------



## joegrow44 (Mar 3, 2007)

I am having the same problem.  Stoney has given me some advice in the advanced cults section.  I have researched and it is too much nitro.  However, I am two weeks plus into flower with flower nutes so I am still stunned.  Some of my problem is root bound in the ebb/flow.  I am giving them a little longer flood cycle to see if theat helps.  I just want the next six weeks to pass so I can increase the size of my containers and hope for the best.


----------



## Loneranger (Mar 28, 2007)

Classic Over watering back off thats plant abuse your drowning the girls


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 28, 2007)

Loneranger said:
			
		

> Classic Over watering back off thats plant abuse your drowning the girls


Yup...I agree.


----------



## KADE (Mar 28, 2007)

you shouldnt need a ppm meter unless ur topping up nutes throughout the week constantly.. which, for a novice grower, i do not recommend.

Ur wilting is from lack of oxygen to the roots from stale sitting water in your flood cycle imho.... ur flood cycle isn't too long... it can be flooded 24/7...  but you need to get the ole air pumping good through the water... 2 outlet pump at walmart. $20cad


----------

